# Cleaning - Undercarriage, door gaskets + car vacuum cleaner recommendation



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello folks,

Today was the first time in 2 years my car got a wash, including undercarriage one but when I bowed down and check if they really cleaned undercarriage, I could see dirt and grim under the car. So my first question is, when the car wash guy says it will do undercarrige washing itself, does that mean it includes only tiny stretch and that can not be seen unless you lift up the car? I tried to ask the guy but he got offended and pretty rudely told me that he is not an expert in it.

Second question is about cleaning the door gaskets. I do not have indoor parking so the leaves get stuck in the gasket and rot eventually. Now the gasket has become so dirty that I plan to use a sponge with soap water and clean the heck out of it. Any suggestions for that? I honestly have not seen anyone doing it, so don't know if there is any easy solution.

Last question relates to a car vacuum cleaner. I hardly found any with 4-star+ rating on amazon that is reasonably priced. Am I searching at a wrong place? Any recommendations are welcome.

Many thanks in advance for all your helpful comments.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most car vacuums don't work that well. Even household vacuums don't always do well when it comes to getting sand and dirt that is deeply imbedded into auto carpeting. The best vacuums for this are high-powered, shop vacs assisted with some brushing during the vacuuming. As far as the seals....lots of water with some car soap works fine on a sponge. Usually it's best to clean out the cowl areas and door jambs before washing the exterior of the vehicle. 
As far as the "undercarriage wash," I think it works better on trucks and SUVs that have a higher ground clearance than typical passenger cars. I would have to guess the type of car washing equipment would have to be taken into consideration. I guess the bottom line is that it's going to get what it can get and that's it! If you want a real, thorough job of undercarriage cleaning, you would need to get the vehicle jacked up and get a steam cleaner or pressure washer and someone who likes getting wet!


----------



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been asking everyone about this undercarriage cleaning and hardly anyone seems to be doing it !!

Thanks for the comment about the vacuum cleaner. Thats what I found with my online search too. So I am planning to put rubber/plastic floor mats. What I am not too sure about is, if these mats go over regular mats or I remove regular mats and put these ones? Any brand preference?

Also looking for recommendations on seat covers.


----------

